# Scratching Outside The Litter Box Question



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

So when shes done she'll do the usual scratching litter over her waste and then she'll often scratch along the rim of the litterbox. Ive never really bothered myself with it, Ive seen other people wonder about similar stuff and so I didnt really think about it, but watching her do this just now made me think she might be cleaning her paws along the rim?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Simone sometimes comes half way out of the litterbox and scratches the floor...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've seen both twins wipe their paws on the edge of the big box that the litter box sits in. Not sure why, they're not dirty. Charlee does it the most. I think it's cute.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Some cats will scratch at the walls, the sides of the l'box, the carpet and even sometimes will scratch at everything BUT the litter to bury their deposit! 
Generally, I think this is just a very strong bury-the-waste instinct that the cat exhibits, but doesn't quite _do it right_ by scratching the litter and burying the waste properly ... but their instinct sure has them scratching!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee does it after covering her rainbow deposit properly, it really does look like she's wiping her paws. Maybe she's leaving her scent so evil kitties don't use it.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Cats are so amazing with their behavior. I notice my cats scratching near the litter box and will scratch next to the bowl of food that they do not like.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

My cat has always done the scratch-the-litter-box thing. It's like a little ritual. Not sure why she does it. Other cats I've had didn't do that. Heidi's explanation makes the most sense. I just take it as one of those things I'm destined to never understand. It's becoming a pretty long list.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Scratching outside food she doesnt like cracks me up. I come home with a new taste and excitedly serve it up for her and she scratches around it and walks off. Noone can diss like a cat.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's funny you mention it because I saw Murphy doing this for the first time last night. He ran his paws along the wall instead of in the litterbox. Funny goof.


----------



## whylime0402 (Aug 1, 2010)

Buddy will do this when he isn't happy with the state of his litter box. I use clumping litter and scoop twice daily, but when he starts on that, it means it is time for me to dump all the litter, wash the box and start with all fresh. It happens every two weeks or so.


----------

